# Poppy the hedgehog's thread!



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Kay' 
Poppy has made a long journey all the way from Scotland, I picked her up from Ripon yesterday. 
Now she's in my care I can tell you her story. This thread will be updated daily with her weight and menu.

Poppy was sold to a...girl. The girl bought a hedgehog from a friend, this hedgehog was a male. The male was an older male. 3 months later my friend found him advertised on a site, after weeks of trying to get through another friend got through as an "independent buyer" if you will. She arranged to pick just the boy up. However she got a text to say that she had put the female in with the male and "do you want her now?"

The female..Poppy. Is only just 5 months old.

She picked them both up. The wheel was laced with poo...and stunk.
Both hedgehogs needed a bath. Both were weighed and the male had lost over 100g in 3 months.
The female is 220g in weight despite the average hog being 300-400g and no female should be bred really below 300g.

She came to my Yesterday and I gave her a checkover.
Her temperament is bomb proof. However she has rubber like skin, damage to her ears and patches of quills missing. 
She also grinds her teeth.
Most importantly she is so thin that when she stretches out she looks like a horse! Just muscle and bone....no fat at all.:crying:

After a bit more re-search it was found she was fed only twice a week.
Poppy has eaten very little last night and loves meal worms more than normal food. 

























Last nights tea consisted of;
mince beef and cat food mix.

Current weight 220g.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Awww, bless her what a said story she has 

Well done for taking her on hun, maybe this is the reason for Silli not working out?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Awww, bless her what a said story she has
> 
> Well done for taking her on hun, maybe this is the reason for Silli not working out?


Maybe. I think this girl was suppose to end up with me.
I have filled in a form to register her incase she is pregnant. Hoping all the traveling has aborted it if she is but need to be prepared for anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Bless her, sending her loads of nomming and non baby vibes her way 


Why do people do this to animals, if your not going to look after them why get them in the first place?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Bless her, sending her loads of nomming and non baby vibes her way
> 
> Why do people do this to animals, if your not going to look after them why get them in the first place?


No idea. She's only 5 months old, they should'nt really be bred until 9 months. Although you can breed at 6 months its not really suggested.

She's so underweight. I am in contact with her breeder (she wasnt hard to track) and her breeder is so upset because poppy was almost this weight when she left her.:crying:


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:smile5:well done you have joined my world .you know oscar is a rescue and the pics you saw when you read oscars story of my other babies norm the parrot and the owls ect are all rescues in fact every single one of the babies have all been treated in an appalling fashion before coming here.keep up the good work and if you can rescue and i know it isnt possible for everyone please do.again really well done.kaz xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Poppy's weight - update.

30th - 220g.
03rd - 263g.

:wink:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just caught up with the thread, poor poppy glad she is doing ok and putting on some weight, fingers crossed its the food not babbies


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww i heard about this else where 

im so glad both poppy and dimitri are safe again! and its great that poppy is putting on weight, sending loads of vibes that it isnt baby weight!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> awww i heard about this else where
> 
> im so glad both poppy and dimitri are safe again! and its great that poppy is putting on weight, sending loads of vibes that it isnt baby weight!!


Thanks, because of the date she was mated its highly unlikely she will start baby weight for another week yet as if she is she is under a week gone.

Going to weigh her again tonight but she eats a fair bit!!! Loves her mealies too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

30th - 220g.
03rd - 263g. (she had not pooped in 3 days)
05th - 244g (she pooped finally) 
09th - 270g (she has pooped so this is actually weight gain).


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

New pictures of Poppy!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/184342-poppy-hedgehog.html#post1061332606


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like Poppy's pregnant....









Weighed her 7 days ago she weighed in at 280g weighed her the other day 340g....she's HUGE. She's also become huffy and eats and drinks LOADS.
She's started sleeping on her side like a nursing hedgehog and her belly is massive.

:crying:

I didnt want this.....Poor girl.

I have ordered some goats milk which will get here tomorrow, Judging from the dates her previous owner gave she will be due anywhere from Saturday till 10th September.

I just hope she's okay.....


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Poppy is adorable.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Oh poor girl, fingers crossed everything goes well for her x


----------

